
Windows 8 vs. Mountain Lion: Does Microsoft stand a chance? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/118689-windows-8-vs-mountain-lion-does-microsoft-stand-a-chance
======
simonsarris
I think the article is mostly a full of air. I don't think there's any threat
to Microsoft in a comparison of Windows 8 vs Mountain Lion, yet the title
makes it sound extremely dire for Microsoft.

The premise that almost all features are linked to the cloud or mobile (or
home entertainment, but that last one has literally always been the case with
nearly every OS upgrade from Microsoft or apple) is false. Very few of the Win
8 features have to do with the cloud/mobile. Here are the major features that
are cloud-related:

* Arguably, Metro styling, tighter (visual) integration with Xbox/windows phone. This is an alternative to the desktop, you'll see it mostly on tablets/phones but can use it on your desktop if you like it.

* Arguably, Windows app store (like steam but for everything)

* Windows live ID means you can login to any PC with one account and keep all your settings/files.

Here are features that are not:

* Native ability to boot from flash drives

* USB 3.0 support

* System restore points that actually work. There will now be "refresh" and "reset", which both make a complete restore easier than a re-installation. Refresh keeps all settings/files of the user intact and only reverses all changes to Windows files to its original state and removes all installed programs and apps. Restore deletes all files and effectively re-installs Windows, but without any additional user input such as agreeing to license agreements or selecting a hdd, etc.

* "Storage pools". No more need to set up RAID. You just plug in as many harddrives as you want and put them in a storage pool and windows figures out the best configuration for them (RAID1, RAID5, etc).

* Taskbar can now span multiple monitors

* Mount ISO natively on right click menu

* Windows explorer now uses ribbon bar

* There's now a startup tab in the task manager that shows startup applications

* Shorter boot times (saves the kernel state to a hard disk like a mini hibernate).

Out of all these features, which are a "a massive, revolutionary gamble that
takes Microsoft way beyond its comfort zone" that the article claims? It seems
like pure hyperbole. Most of these are either incremental or a rather obvious
extension of tying together multiple successful platforms. Well, Xbox is
successful, Windows Phone is very much to-be-determined!

~~~
mrsebastian
What about booting up into the Metro interface, rather than Desktop?

The death of the Start button (and menu)?

The refresh/reset is obviously a tablet-oriented feature, to bring Windows 8
into line with iOS. Ditto start up/shutdown/hibernation boosts.

There are definitely some nice changes to Windows 8 Desktop (ISO mounting,
storage pools), but I think it's very, very hard to deny that Windows 8 is
predominantly mobile/tablet-oriented.

A few weeks ago I scanned through the Building Windows 8 blog posts, and
around 80% of the posts were mobile/tablet-oriented, with desktop/server stuff
filling in the remainder.

------
bradleyland
I am a die hard Apple fan, but I _absolutely_ would not count Microsoft out.
As much as I love my Apple devices, my XB360 ranks way up there on the list of
stuff I wouldn't want to do without, and it keeps getting better and better.
As MS brings that quality of experience to tablets and desktop machines, I
think they'll make up some ground on the competition.

------
steele
Windows 8 is a true major version of the OS. Mountain Lion's historical
equivalent is Windows 95 Plus! -- a miscellaneous pack of gadgets/apps that
Snow Leopard users may not be able to even justify, let alone Lion users.

The comparison doesn't make much sense.

------
pedalpete
Yes, Microsoft stands a VERY good chance.

The Metro UI is a very forward looking and innovative (let alone beautiful)
interface. Just like Android took on Apple in the phone space, Windows and
Android will be fighting for users in the tablet space. So far, Android hasn't
faired too well on tablets, but there is no reason to believe that these two
won't battle it out and possibly leave Apple in the 3rd position.

The article points to Windows Phone 'limping along', but Windows Phone market
share is growing every quarter, and the Nokia's are just starting to hit
shelves and could have a very large impact.

------
gte910h
Windows isn't dead until Apple makes something that beats direct X and is
largely compatible with it.

